# Tegu Pool?



## RomanPort (Mar 15, 2019)

Hi all!

I've been planning on building my own enclosure before I adopt my first Tegu in a few years. I'm still very much in the research stage of this. I've heard some conflicting information on whether or not it would be wise to have a pool large and deep enough for a Tegu to swim in. I've heard some say that they can easily drown and some say that they're experts at this kind of thing.

Is it wise to include a open swimming pool inside of a Tegu enclosure, or will drowning be a concern? How deep or large should I go and should I include shallower parts? I'm planning on adopting a Black and White Tegu. I'd love to hear your input and thoughts. I'm terrified of my little fella hurting himself. Thanks!


----------



## Walter1 (Mar 15, 2019)

Hi and welcome. A healthy tegu can swim, but that's not a part of their daily life.

Many keepers soak them in a bath tub with shallow water. Others don't.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Mar 15, 2019)

Some seam to really like water and others not...... I wouldn't worry about drowning

My concern was if it leaks, weight of waterand keeping clean / fresh.

My personal thoughts would be just to bath your gu in socialising time


----------



## RomanPort (Mar 15, 2019)

Walter1 said:


> Hi and welcome. A healthy tegu can swim, but that's not a part of their daily life.
> 
> Many keepers soak them in a bath tub with shallow water. Others don't.



Thank you very much for you reply. I was hoping this would give them more to do while I'm not there.


----------



## RomanPort (Mar 15, 2019)

AlphaAlpha said:


> Some seam to really like water and others not...... I wouldn't worry about drowning
> 
> My concern was if it leaks, weight of waterand keeping clean / fresh.
> 
> My personal thoughts would be just to bath your gu in socialising time



Got it, thank you very much!


----------



## Walter1 (Mar 15, 2019)

RomanPort said:


> Thank you very much for you reply. I was hoping this would give them more to do while I'm not there.


You're welcome. Glad we're helpful.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Mar 15, 2019)

Welcome


----------



## Leezard (Mar 20, 2019)

RomanPort said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I've been planning on building my own enclosure before I adopt my first Tegu in a few years. I'm still very much in the research stage of this. I've heard some conflicting information on whether or not it would be wise to have a pool large and deep enough for a Tegu to swim in. I've heard some say that they can easily drown and some say that they're experts at this kind of thing.
> 
> Is it wise to include a open swimming pool inside of a Tegu enclosure, or will drowning be a concern? How deep or large should I go and should I include shallower parts? I'm planning on adopting a Black and White Tegu. I'd love to hear your input and thoughts. I'm terrified of my little fella hurting himself. Thanks!


I was concerned about the same thing for my Gu, but found it was not necessary to have a swimming pool so long as your Gu is being soaked in shallow lukewarm treated water once a week to remain clean and hydrated. This is and high humidity is all I do to keep sheds consistent and easy.


----------

